# DirecTivo - Setting Static IP



## dug1967 (Mar 30, 2004)

Boy, it is hard to search on this forum.....

So far I have tried 

Static AND IP
"Static IP"
Setting AND Static AND IP
"Setting Static IP"

Can you guess what I need help with???? I have (2) 

Hughes SD-DVR40 (Direct TV Tivos)
with InstantCake image
done with PTVnet 6.2

and they are constantly changing IP addresses.... like this past Friday it was 192.168.1.106 and today (Saturday) it was 192.168.1.103 One time a Tivo took the IP address of my D-Link DCS-5300G camera.....

They seem to be always changing IP addresses.... Is this normal? It is annoying.

So my question....

How can I set each of my (2) DirecTivo's to a static IP address? Is it a function of the Tivo or do I have to do it within the router? My router is a Linksys wireless...

Any help would be appreciated and thanks in advance.


----------



## jporter12 (Mar 10, 2006)

Not sure how to do it with a Linksys router, but in the router config, you can usually set a certain MAC address to get an IP that you specify every time. Beyond that, I'm not much help, other than may run the "zipper" on them. When running the Zipper, it asks for either a static IP, or DHCP. There you can specify what IP address you want to go to your TiVo. I know the Zipper is just a script that runs a series of programs, and that you can run the proper program for this separately, but I'm not sure what it is right now.

(shameless zipper plug coming next)

The zipper has made all this stuff SO easy!


----------



## designr (Nov 16, 2002)

Try:

http://www.dummies.com/WileyCDA/DummiesArticle/id-3955.html


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

On a linksysm under the dhcp tab you can set the range to start dhcp ip's at, I use static IP's on all my machines, DHCP is only enable to start with 200 so if anyone comes over they can get an ip.

To set the static ip you have rc.sysint.author file, in the /etc/rc.d directory

#!/bin/bash
export PATH=./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/tivobin:/busybox:/enhancements
export TIVO_ROOT=
export MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login &
tivoftpd
fakecall.tcl
route add -host 204.176.49.2 gw 127.0.0.1
route add -net 204.176.49.0 gw 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0
/bin/bash </dev/ttyS2&> /dev/ttyS2&

insmod /lib/modules/usbcore.o
insmod /lib/modules/ax8817x.o
sleep 60
*ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.152 netmask 255.255.255.0*
route add default gw 192.168.1.1
echo
if [ -e /firstboot_flag ]; then
mount -o remount,rw /
if rm -rf /firstboot_flag; then
mount -o remount,ro /
reboot
fi
fi

#############################################
# starting netserver to receive netperf requests
/enhancements/netserver

#############################################
# starting Tivowebplus
/enhancements/TWPrun.sh

#############################################
# start crond after waiting 30 seconds
sleep 30
/busybox/crond

#############################################
# Check if var got wiped, and if so, rebuild symlinks from /enhancements/varhacks
if [ ! -e /var/vardelete_flag ]; then
sh /enhancements/var-symlinks.sh
fi
#**************** On-screen clock **********************
export TZ=UTC+5
clock=on
sleep 120
while [ "$clock" = "on" ]
do
echo " `date +\%I:\%M`" | /var/hack/bin/out2osd -T0 -l1 -d60 -c33 -btransparent2 -fgrey -S20 -F/var/hack/share/fonts/"Arial Narrow Bold Italic.ttf" &>/dev/null
sleep 1
done
# ***************** On-screen clock ******************


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

dug1967 said:


> Boy, it is hard to search on this forum.....
> 
> So far I have tried
> 
> ...


That is the problem with DHCP and how we are forced to hack our DTivo's them to use them this way. Setting your router to always use the same IP when they ask for an ip is a PARTIAL solution. The problem that will still arise is whenever your router loses power (or you reset it) it will start the process all over again. Their are only 2 real solutions:


Use a static IP (set one outside of your routers DHCP range).
Get Directv to properly enable HMO, MRV, TTG.

Whichever you can get done will work. See my sig.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

designr said:


> Try:
> 
> http://www.dummies.com/WileyCDA/DummiesArticle/id-3955.html


Since DTivos do not have that screen it won't help the OP.


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

editing the rc.sysinit.author file is the only way to setup a static ip.


----------



## PortlandPaw (Jan 11, 2004)

I'm not sure if this is all that's required, but here's my /etc/rc.d/rc.net file from a Series 1 DTiVo:

```
#
#!/bin/sh
#

if /sbin/insmod -f /lib/modules/turbonet.o macaddr=00:0B:AD:00:3C:67 timing=5 ; then
	export DYNAMIC_NET_DEV=eth0
	/sbin/ifconfig eth0 192.168.2.12 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
	/sbin/route.tivo add default gw 192.168.2.1 netmask 0.0.0.0
fi
```
The 192.168.2.12 is the IP of the subject TiVo and the 192.168.2.1 is the router address. This has worked with LinkSys, Netgear, noname, etc. I still use DHCP for the "drop in" visitors, but have fixed IPs on all the computers and TiVos so I can broadcast YAC caller ID information everywhere.

Just in case you're setting up more than one TiVo, be sure to use different mac addresses, which are insignificant, but do have to be different. In other words, you don't need to have an accurate mac address as long as each TiVo has a different one.


----------

